# Working to make my dream career a reality!



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm working to make my dream career a reality! I just sent my resume out to a local brewery (which is doing great!) and hopefully they'll take me on as an apprentice brewer!

What are some ways you are working to actualize your dream careers?

btw if your dream career is to become a jedi I don't want to hear you say "meditating, hitting things with my plastic sword, or trying to move things with the Force"


----------



## Jewels (Jan 7, 2010)

gee8648 said:


> btw if your dream career is to become a jedi I don't want to hear you say "meditating, hitting things with my plastic sword, or trying to move things with the Force"


Why do you feel the need to mock me? :angry:


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

HAH you didn't say anything about being a Sith. But since that is unrealistic due to the over-population of Jedis, I'll have to make due with being a (aspiring) musician. How am I working to get there? By practicing, meeting more and more people within the music industry, practicing, learning how to work the industry, practicing, and performing once in a blue moon roud: Did I mention practice?

Practice?!?! We talkin' 'bout practice?!? PRACTICE?!?!


----------



## Alice in Wonderland (Sep 7, 2009)

what man? its only been 30 minutes! how'd your thread already get so many more views than mine? fuck that!

I'm just kidding btw.

Umm yeah I don't actually have a dream carrer. Though maybe to help people in a far away land would be nice?


----------



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

Lol I have no idea how it got more hits! It doesn't seem to be very popular, I guess no one else is working to get their dream career a reality.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm doing work experience in a Primary School next month, if all goes well I may go onto be a primary teacher. Males are lacking in primary education here in the UK.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

NinjaSwan said:


> performing once in a blue moon


Unless you want to do anything in the business side of music, and you actually want to play music, then this is the best way to do it. The most important thing than any other, and also the best practice. I have learnt more about what music is like at open mic nights jamming with others and performing than I have any other way. Performing is also the best practice you can get.

As far as I'm concerned you aren't even a musician of any sort of you don't play music to others. Music is meant to be heard, not practiced. Otherwise it stays a dream, you got to get over the fear you have.


----------



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

cardinalfire said:


> I'm doing work experience in a Primary School next month, if all goes well I may go onto be a primary teacher. Males are lacking in primary education here in the UK.


Thats great! My sister is an elementary school (the same as primary I believe) here in the U.S.

Personally I'm still trying to become the master thief, brewer, delta force operative who can shapeshift and helps people in need like robin hood. But I think that's for a different thread...

Right now I'm just working on brewing which will hopefully turn out well. Truuth be told I don't drink very often at all, and if I have more than one I get a headache the next day. There was a time when I would drink A LOT but those days are long gone. The real treat is when other people enjoy the beer I brew


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

I want to become a philosopher... But can I make money on that? 

I've already started to reflect on things =)


----------



## gee8648 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I want to become a philosopher... But can I make money on that?
> 
> I've already started to reflect on things =)


 
Only after you've written a few books, a ton of papers, and dhave died, unfortunately. However if you did all this then faked your own death... of course the trouble would still come down to collecting the money. So to answer your question nope you can't make money on it sadly.

It's really sad that some of the most insightful and useful knowledge comes from philosophy and yet theres really no potential to make money, which doesn't give a whole lot of incentive to go into that field. Of course someone who is truly interested in philosophy wouldn't be worried about how much money you could make... and if you could make tons of money so many people would go into the field and come up with b.s. just to sell books and make money... hmmm this is becoming a rather philosophical post.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Tommy said:


> I want to become a philosopher... But can I make money on that?
> 
> I've already started to reflect on things =)


There is a way! Go look at universities and places of higher education, you could become a lecturer, which is what people like Foucault and Sartre did. Very really is the job of philosophy a stand alone one, it involves other academic duties. First I'd recommend a degree then a masters, then a PhD, it is a long and expensive way though very rewarding if that is what you want to do. I know because I spoke to my lecturer about it when I was at uni, and she said that is how most philosophers make their money. A word of warning though, finding the job may be challenging, not every academic is willing to let go of the throne in their ivory tower.

Oxford university is supposed to have one the best departments in the world, they may be able to help you even if it isn't a place you want to go.


----------



## NinjaSwan (Nov 21, 2009)

cardinalfire said:


> Unless you want to do anything in the business side of music, and you actually want to play music, then this is the best way to do it. The most important thing than any other, and also the best practice. I have learnt more about what music is like at open mic nights jamming with others and performing than I have any other way. Performing is also the best practice you can get.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned you aren't even a musician of any sort of you don't play music to others. Music is meant to be heard, not practiced. Otherwise it stays a dream, you got to get over the fear you have.


Very very true. I have learned the most from playing with/around/to others. Overcoming my fear was huge step for me just to do it the first time roud: But yes, performing is the part that makes you a musician or not. What would we have done if all the great philosophers didn't write their work down? Not that I'm comparing myself to them but you get my point.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the great advices. I might actually get into it, and then become a teacher, not unlike you suggested.

There is something about the saying that a teachers job is the most important job in society, very inspiring. I hate the fact that it is usually a low salary job within the non privatised schools. Teaching kids that is, which I deem the most important job, because it is here they mature.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Very true Tommy, I agree with you. Good question Ninjaswan, I imagine a lot of ideas that we take for granted would not be around to say the least, I'd like to see just how philosophy does influence or how it has influenced our world today. One thing is for sure, Plato was before Christ and I see a lot of similarity between the ideas Socrates was supposed to have and Jesus Christ. I say supposed because we don't actually know if he even existed, the only other sources beside Plato that mention Socrates do not make him out to be a fountain of wisdom in the way that Plato does.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

gee8648 said:


> What are some ways you are working to actualize your dream careers?


Once upon a time, there was a filmmaker named Quentin Tarantino. And he explained his success with the statement "I didn't go to film school. I went to films."

I agree with him. Except I go to both film school AND films. Seriously, my major is in Electronic Media. 

I'd like to start my own production company, along with some friends and acquaintances and build it from there.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I been researching everything! I think i forgot the career i wanted....


----------



## niki (Dec 2, 2008)

Stars said:


> Once upon a time, there was a filmmaker named Quentin Tarantino. And he explained his success with the statement "I didn't go to film school. *I went to films*."
> 
> I agree with him. Except I go to both film school AND films. Seriously, my major is in Electronic Media.
> 
> I'd like to start my own production company, along with some friends and acquaintances and build it from there.


I love that Tarantino's quote there.

but in practicality, how did you go with it? 
you said that you just went straight into "the films"....what does it specifically mean, in practical sense?
did you just straightly go start your own production company, through self-learnings, without even waiting for the 'formal' Degree (& other 'prerequisites') from film school?
is it actually possible for a non-film person to TRY to create/make his own film/movie?

I myself have always been interested in making a film too (besides my primary interest in Music, of course), even a short "indie" film is okay! as I often have what I thought to be great, original imaginative ideas on movies, and even on artistic animation features.
the thing that still 'stopped' me and makes me FEAR doing is when I kept thinking "but sadly, I don't have a film/movie background in my education, Degree, nor work/job experiences" :sad:

how did (can) you go around this?...if I really really want to apply that Tarantino's quote, and really work on my other passion?

would appreciate any input on this very much!


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

My dream career is to make a lot of money without working. I'm halfway there. Unfortunately, unemployment doesn't pay very well.


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

My dream career is to be a pioneer Cognitive Neuropsycholoy Music Therapist. It's a combination of a Music Therapist, which I already am certified as, then a Psychologist and Cognitive Neuroscientist. Right now, I am at a job in which I am an Activities Director/Music Therapist for an independent living facility, my next step is grad school when I can afford it. I spend a lot of time researching and reading books so I can have a good foundation for my research for my dissertation.


----------



## JJMTBC (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to reduce mental health stigmas and find better recovery tactics! Basically save the world, among everything else! haha


----------



## Razvan (Dec 17, 2009)

JJMTBC said:


> I want to reduce mental health stigmas and find better recovery tactics! Basically save the world, among everything else! haha


Beautiful, looking forward to be saved through music.:happy:

My dream job would probably be something involving helping people in a meaningful way, I'm still trying to narrow it down a bit, I am considering psychology so how will I be working to do this, probably go back to college and graduate and try to find a place to work. It sounds easy but it's actually not due to so many reasons.


----------



## YourMom (Mar 13, 2010)

Doing what you like is very simple. Just start doing it.

I wanted to have a top position at a consulting firm, and I also wanted to help fix the global warming issue. So I started an energy consulting company.


----------



## niki (Dec 2, 2008)

YourMom said:


> Doing what you like is very simple. Just start doing it.
> 
> I wanted to have a top position at a consulting firm, and I also wanted to help fix the global warming issue. So I started an energy consulting company.


well, unfortunately in my reality, it's not _that _simple..
the problem, at least for me personally, has always been the* INITIAL 'HOW-TO*' steps.

for example, I would really appreciate if you could post in more detailed on how you initially:

1. have an idea about starting an energy consulting company (of all other choices)? how could you come to that ONE specific idea? how did you sort out all the info (ie: our Perceiving nature could often make endless never-ending observations but having so much hard time on deciding ONE single decision or idea to work on)

2. how did you start it? 
I mean, didn't u need to know all many sort of things like: legal requirements, procedures, paperworks, permits, etc.._how _did you able to find out about all of those critical initial steps? 
and did you find it all out by yourself? or asking for help? or fortunately, being helped by some of your friends or relatives to sort things out?

would love to hear more about the details.
because I've also always know what I want, but like I've said, it is the* 'HOW-TO*' of the 'transitions' that I am often confused of how, or where to decide?
any insight or advice on this one would be really helpful!
thank you.


----------



## WiscoExplorer (Mar 9, 2010)

*Don't know if I can realize my dream...*

My dream is to be a geographer (to study the land, wildlife, and landscape) and a poet (to express my sentiments and realizations of the landscape), but I'm not sure if I can do it. I've been in school part time for 6 years just to earn my Associates Degree (which should have only taken 2 years to complete, but I jumped around between two schools due to indecision), and now I have debts and a minor medical bill. 

I could finish my undergraduate degree in two and a half years if I go full time or part time with summer courses, but then I would be on a very very tight budget. I could major in Geography and minor in English/poetry. Also, the two schools that i would study at are inconveniently located. One is in Milwaukee which is a very large city in Wisconsin (but only 40 min. from home) and the other is an hour away which would require my moving down there. 

I hate the big city and love the other college but can't afford to move down there (nor do I want to move away from family, tried that with a my first semester at a collge 3 hours away, didn't work out, i was to insecure). So, now I'm panicking to figure out what to do before the semester starts in 3 weeks. I'm considering taking a semester break just to really plan things out better. I don't know if a break is a good idea though. 

Thoughts?:sad:


----------



## RobinsonCrusoe (Nov 25, 2009)

I used to send out hundreds of resumes to various companies, but the only responses i was getting was for door-to-door sales positions (selling knives or insurance) or secretarial jobs. they're not for me.

then, i went out for drinks with a friend of mine and met up with his co-workers and bosses and was instantly offered a job. just like that. those months and months of clicking send was totally worthless compared to one single drunken boozed-up night where someone just mentioned that there was an opening at his company. 

the job is based in NYC and it's in finance. market intelligence analyst. i would be sitting in a cubicle and staring at an excel database or bloomberg terminal all day. And right now, i'm very divided on what to do.

on the one hand, i'm so done with living with my parents at home. so i'll take any job.
on the other hand, i'm pretty sure i never want to work in any finance-related jobs. as an ENFP, what I do for a living is very important because it's going to affect all the other areas of my life, so I better choose right.

but this thread is referring to a "dream career," in which case, I guess I haven't really done anything yet to become a millionaire advice-giver.


----------

